# How do i get Lepou amp/cab sims to work in Garageband?



## HumanFuseBen (Jan 23, 2013)

That pretty well sums it up! All the explanations i have read online are incredibly vague and unhelpful. They're usually along the lines of "load it up in GB".... please help! I have heard some of the Lepou tones and i'm really impressed. 
Please just give me a step by step, laymans guide! i am 100% new to all of this, so help is what i need! Thanks!


----------



## mgh (Jan 23, 2013)

download the AU version of the LePou plugs.
install them - if they have self-installers follow the instructions, otherwise add the .component to the correct folder (see GarageBand: Adding Audio Units - Instruments and Effects)

then watch:


and choose the LePou plugs instead of StudioDevil


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Jan 23, 2013)

okay, i downloaded the AU version of the ENGL model and it showed up in my downloads at the bottom of the screen (forgive me, i am totally new to the Mac world!). When i click it, i get this message:There is no application set to open the document &#8220;Le456.component&#8221;.


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Jan 23, 2013)

Yes! That article you posted was exactly what i needed!!! THANK YOU!
Okay, so now i have the Lecto cab and the ENGL loaded up as effects. what do i need to know next? Do the two work together automatically?


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Jan 23, 2013)

Okay, I loaded both the cab and the head into my effects in GB. When I have just the head on, it sounds super buzzy and fizzy, like a distortion box right into a PA. But when I turn the cab ON, it's like it turns the amp off. Is there something I need to do to "connect" the two?


----------



## Varcolac (Jan 23, 2013)

HumanFuseBen said:


> Okay, I loaded both the cab and the head into my effects in GB. When I have just the head on, it sounds super buzzy and fizzy, like a distortion box right into a PA. But when I turn the cab ON, it's like it turns the amp off. Is there something I need to do to "connect" the two?



You need to have a cab impulse loaded in LeCab for it to work, otherwise your cab essentially has no speaker. There's plenty of cab impulses and links to them in this thread.(CLICKY!)


----------



## Winspear (Jan 23, 2013)

What are the exact plugins you are running? 
You said Lecto cab..Lecto is only a head as far as I remember.

I guess you meant Lecab? EDIT: Ninjad by Varcolac


----------



## Winspear (Jan 23, 2013)

Here are some free impulses I made you might like 
EtherealEntity 6505+ Poweramp, Orange 4x12.zip

I'm not sure if it's an option in Lecab, but some impulse loaders allow you to set wet/dry %'s. I.e it's sometimes easy to let some of that fizzy cab-less signal through by accident - so watch out for that setting if there is one!


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Jan 23, 2013)

Ah! Got it. That makes sense. Yeah, I meant LeCab. Haha makes sense that it does no good to me if it has no speakers in it!


----------



## Winspear (Jan 23, 2013)

HumanFuseBen said:


> Ah! Got it. That makes sense. Yeah, I meant LeCab. Haha makes sense that it does no good to me if it has no speakers in it!



 

You should find the tone pretty good with lepou heads and a nice impulse!

In case you are interested: The .wav files loaded into the impulse loader are signature snapshots taken of the frequency response of the cab+mic. The process the plugin is using to apply the signature of the .wav audio file to your tone is called Convolution - it's also commonly used for Convolution Reverb to simulate spaces


----------



## mgh (Jan 23, 2013)

you can also use other cabs as well, such as from the free NI guitar rig player NATIVE INSTRUMENTS
and the free Amplitude Custom shop AmpliTube Custom Shop
which is a good way to make multi-tracking sound bigger!


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Jan 23, 2013)

So what are some good impulses to get for free? Thanks so much for the help!


----------



## Narrillnezzurh (Jan 23, 2013)

Gods Cab « Signals Audio

http://relivethefuture.com/music/patches/GuitarHacksImpulses.rar

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4018922/Catharsis.zip _(my personal favorites)_


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Jan 23, 2013)

downloading God's cab right now. Okay, do i have to move those file to the "components" folder like i did the amp sims?


----------



## Narrillnezzurh (Jan 23, 2013)

You can put them wherever. You'll just have to locate them with LeCab when you want to use them.


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Jan 24, 2013)

OH LAWD!!!! TEH TONEZ!!!!!! Color me impressed, Batman. These things sound incredible!


----------

